# الماء الساخن بالسخانات الشمسية



## عماد ابو خالد (16 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
في احدى المشاريع تم تركيب السخانات الشمسية ولكن عن الاستخدام فان زمن وصول الماء الساخن الى خلاط الماء طويل الى حد غير مقبول تقريبا '4 دقيقة علما ان ارتفاع الفيلا 12 متر وخط العودة والله اعلم قد تم من اعلى الصاعد 
فهل من طريقة لحل هذه المشكلة من دون فتح الاسقف المستعارة لانها معقد التصميم ومكلفة للمالك؟؟؟؟


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Alnassiry (29 نوفمبر 2015)

الاخ الكريم 
يجب اضافة مضخة لتدوير الماء الساخن تعمل فقط في حالة عدم استعمال شبكة الماء الساخن للحفاظ على الماء ساخناً حين فتح الصمام أو تغليف الانابيب بعازل حراري


----------

